# Darf man Profibus muffen?



## DN8 (14 März 2008)

Darf man Profibuskabel muffen? z.B. bei Beschädigung  oder  einfach  zum  verlängern.


----------



## marlob (14 März 2008)

DN8 schrieb:


> Darf man Profibuskabel muffen? z.B. bei Beschädigung  oder  einfach  zum  verlängern.


Muffen
lustiges Wort

Also Profibus kannst du verlängern, wenn man es richtig macht.
Also Schirmung durchverbinden usw.


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 März 2008)

9-Pol SUB-D Stecker dran und ab dafür...hatten wir letztens noch das Thema


----------



## Approx (14 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Muffen
> lustiges Wort


 hi marlob, sach bloß, in Deiner Laufbahn haste noch nie etwas gemufft! Was hab ich mich schon über fehlerhafte, wässrige Muffen aufgeregt (früher als Insti) hihi!


----------



## godi (15 März 2008)

Am besten einfach einen Profibusstecker verwenden und getrennte Leitung an A und B anschließen. Da ist die Schirmung auch gut verbunden.
Wenn Abschlusswiderstand vorhanden den natürlich ausschalten. 

godi


----------



## IBN-Service (15 März 2008)

DN8 schrieb:


> Darf man Profibuskabel muffen? z.B. bei Beschädigung  oder  einfach  zum  verlängern.



Hallo DN8,

war vor kurzem, wie Lars schon sagte, ein Thread.

Es gibt extra Profibus - Rundstecker zum Muffen von Buskabeln.

Die sind recht robust und sorgen für einen Ununterbrochenen Schirm.
Da man Stecker und Kupplung mit Überwurfmutter aneinanderschraubt, 
besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass die Verbindung bei mech. Beanspruchung
auseinander geht.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## DN8 (15 März 2008)

Ich danke euch, habe jetzt den besagten Thread  gefunden, habe vorher wohl
den falschen  Suchbegriff  eingesetzt.
Das Wort Muffen scheint nicht so verbreitert zu sein.

Aber in einer Kabelkette  (Kabelschlepp)  ist  es  nicht  wirklich  günstig  so  ein  Sub D- Stecker einzusetzen.

@Approx 
an wenn richtet sich dein Beitrag? Was hat es mit der Verdrahtung zutun?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 März 2008)

DN8 schrieb:


> ...Aber in einer Kabelkette (Kabelschlepp) ist es nicht wirklich günstig so ein Sub D- Stecker einzusetzen...


In dem Fall dann besser vor und eventuell auch nach dem Kabelschlepp einen Stecker setzen. Bervorzugen würde ich dann die von Jürgen vorgeschlagenen Rundstecker. Ein Hersteller wäre Coninvers.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MW (15 März 2008)

DN8 schrieb:


> Aber in einer Kabelkette (Kabelschlepp) ist es nicht wirklich günstig so ein Sub D- Stecker einzusetzen.


 
In einer Schleppkette sollte man nie ein Buskabel muffen(oder verbinden, damit es marlob auch versteht ). Den je nachdem wie stark sich die Kette bewegt gibt früher oder später jede Verbindung nach.



DN8 schrieb:


> Das Wort Muffen scheint nicht so verbreitert zu sein.


 
Na Klar, das Wort Pfuschermuffe sagt dir doch bestimmt auch was ???


----------



## eYe (2 August 2011)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo DN8,
> 
> war vor kurzem, wie Lars schon sagte, ein Thread.
> 
> ...



Hoi,

hat jemand nen Link zu dem besagten Thread? (Ich finde ihn leider ned)
Oder noch besser, den direkten Link zu diesem Rundstecker?+

Danke


----------



## Approx (2 August 2011)

> Hoi,
> 
> hat jemand nen Link zu dem besagten Thread? (Ich finde ihn leider ned)
> Oder noch besser, den direkten Link zu diesem Rundstecker?+
> ...


Zum Beispiel so einen M12-Stecker? LINK 
Die sollten gehen.
Gruß Approx


----------



## c.wehn (2 August 2011)

igus bietet diese m12 stecker, 4pol+erde an um profibus zu "verlängern"

hab ich ganz zufällig gestern montiert. die sind quasi wie die aus kunststoff die man aus der sensorik kennt bzw von verteilerinseln und so


----------



## online (3 August 2011)

Oder z. B. auch
Phoenix Contakt 
SACC-M12MS-5CON-PG9-SH +
SACC-M12FS-5CON-PG9-SH


----------

